# NEW Ruger Single-Nine .22 Magnum Revolver



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

This looks pretty awesome! 

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012/09/07/ruger-single-nine-22-magnum-revolver/











Ruger has announced a new .22 Magnum revolver called the Single-Nine. As its name suggests, it has a nine chamber cylinder. It is build upon the Ruger Single-Six frame.
Sturm, Ruger & Company, Inc. (NYSE: RGR) is proud to announce the Ruger® Single-Nine™, a nine-shot, single-action revolver chambered in .22 Winchester Magnum.

The Single-Nine™ features a nine-shot cylinder and is constructed from durable satin-finished stainless steel. With a 6.5-inch barrel and smooth, hardwood, "Gunfighter" grips, the Single-Nine™ is well-balanced and points easily. Williams™ fiber optic sights, click-adjustable for both windage and elevation, provide a crisp sight picture that is enhanced with front and rear fiber optic inserts.

"The Single-Nine™ builds upon the success of the Single-Ten®," remarked Mike Fifer, Ruger President and CEO. "The higher capacity cylinder is sure to please fans of the powerful .22 Magnum cartridge, and the 6.5-inch barrel helps the .22 Magnum reach more of its velocity potential. The trim, "Gunfighter" grips and fiber optic sights make the Single-Nine™ easy to point and aim," he continued.

Like the rest of the Single-Six line, it is a premium revolver with a price to match. The MSRP is $629.

Specifications	
Caliber	.22 WMR
Capacity	9 rounds
Finish	Satin Stainless
Grip	Hardwood Gunfighter
Barrel	6.5"
Twist	1:14" RH
Overall Length	12"
Weight	39.00 oz.
MA Approved	Yes
Sights	Williams Adjustable Fiber Optic
Other Features	
Miscellaneous	
MSRP (Price)	$629


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice weapon


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Its nice,but it lacks a double action. Thats the single most important feature in a revo for me.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, add another to the list.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Its nice,but it lacks a double action. Thats the single most important feature in a revo for me.


Yep, and it has that cowboy style handle that's not bear paw friendly.

Nice looking gun though, 22 maggies are awesome.

Rick


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

shootnstarz said:


> Yep, and it has that cowboy style handle that's not bear paw friendly.
> 
> Nice looking gun though, 22 maggies are awesome.
> 
> Rick


If you can palm a basket ball the grips are to small. I love my old H&R convertable with a 7" barrel.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like single action revolvers, but sure would like to find a higher capacity double action convertible. If Smith would make a conversion for my 6" 617, I would be a happy man.


----------

